# Is OZ still in Business?



## kiwi (May 10, 2017)

A little bird has whispered in my ear that OZ is now shut down and out of business. Can anyone confirm or deny this? I was about to pay for some flasks as I was going to visit him in a couple of weeks. Very sad if this is the case.


----------



## coronacars (May 10, 2017)

Why not try calling them or send them an email? Oh wait they don't respond I forgot. Humm maybe they are out of business, but I think this is how they do business. They just blow you off.


----------



## kiwi (May 10, 2017)

My source is very reliable so I am pretty sure they are now finished.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2017)

I will check with my sources.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2017)

I just checked with my sources. OZ owes money to a lot of people and is currently running on skeleton crew. Don't buy unless you can get products in person. If I was in California I would go there and try to make a deal.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 10, 2017)

Well, that answers so many questions


----------



## Fabrice (May 10, 2017)

If it's true, I think to the recent thread about OZ. There's no smoke without fire.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2017)

Just got more info. Things are worse than I thought. Personal problems with John, Terry may have to take back OZ, but it will come with a loss of lots of plants.


----------



## troy (May 10, 2017)

2 years of no maintenace.. repotting, fertilizing correctly, or pest control.....I would say loss of quite a bit


----------



## coronacars (May 10, 2017)

That's very sad news. I hope something can be worked out. I would not wish that for anyone.


----------



## AdamD (May 10, 2017)

Best of luck to Terry rebuilding his reputation, what a terrible thing to have happen. Ken, any insight?


----------



## coronacars (May 10, 2017)

Who actually owns OZ? Under what term would Terry take it back?


----------



## coronacars (May 10, 2017)

So Terry's investment would be at stake so he would be forced to come back to a mess and fix it? That really stinks.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2017)

John is renting the facilities. If the business goes south, Terry would probably take the stock in lieu of a rent payment..???


----------



## abax (May 10, 2017)

Well, it didn't take long to take a good business and run it
into the ground. Kind of a ***** for Terry.


----------



## coronacars (May 11, 2017)

At least something should be salvageable with a little effort.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2017)

Just got info, John has been locked out. Problem is Terry wants to use the GH's for non-orchid production.


----------



## Heather (May 13, 2017)

Well this is all very interesting...Sad.


----------



## coronacars (May 13, 2017)

If OZ wasn't making money to pay the bills I don't blame Terry. That would put money back in the coffers fast. The only thing is if he converts all of the space to weed, then orchid folks lose a good resource for orchids. That is a setback for all orchid growers.

FYI even though weed is legal in CA even for recreational use several local co-ops were raided here about 2 weeks ago by the Sheriff's department. Not even Federal.

So it is still a risky business with setbacks. The local store lost over 100k in merchandise and cash that was at the location. They were permitted and legal, but still gone.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2017)

Not weed. Don't spread rumors.


----------



## coronacars (May 13, 2017)

Now someone else on here said weed. So I thought that was it. Now that post is gone. But anyhow maybe he should.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2017)

gonewild said:


> Everything here is just rumors. oke:


Not exactly.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2017)

That is not what I heard he has planned. Nor, did I suggest it.


----------



## coronacars (May 13, 2017)

At this time are they still selling orchids or have they stopped for now?


----------



## John M (May 13, 2017)

NYEric said:


> That is not what I heard he has planned. Nor, did I suggest it.


Eric, after you said Terry wanted the GHs for a non-orchid crop, gonewild posted "legal weed". Then coronacars commented and then, gonewild deleted his post, making coronacars post look out of context.

Coronacars, when you comment on another person's post, always use the "quote" button, not the reply button. That way if they delete, a copy of their post remains inside your post and they can't delete that. So, this way, you don't look like you've gone off topic.


----------



## coronacars (May 13, 2017)

John M said:


> Eric, after you said Terry wanted the GHs for a non-orchid crop, gonewild posted "legal weed". Then coronacars commented and then, gonewild deleted his post, making coronacars post look out of context.
> 
> Coronacars, when you comment on another person's post, always use the "quote" button, not the reply button. That way if they delete, a copy of their post remains inside your post and they can't delete that. So, this way, you don't look like you've gone off topic.



Yes that is what I should have done. But it's ok people can think I suggested it. From now on I won't be so lazy and use that. Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2017)

coronacars said:


> At this time are they still selling orchids or have they stopped for now?



I don't see how they can be until the legal process is completed.


----------



## coronacars (May 13, 2017)

That stinks for them.


----------



## kiwi (May 13, 2017)

I was supposed to be visiting the OZ in a couple of weeks but that now seems very unlikely. Was going to be a highlight of my first trip to the USA. Oh well I just hope John is okay.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2017)

John is definitely not okay. Sam Tsui made a trip to pick up some plant material he owns and could not get in. Better to let Terry know if you have receipts and hopefully you can get what you purchased.


----------



## kiwi (May 13, 2017)

Do you have Terry contact details please?


----------



## troy (May 14, 2017)

I talked to sam, he said the doors are most likely gonna close, didn't specify when


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2017)

kiwi said:


> Do you have Terry contact details please?


Later tonight.


----------



## orcoholic (May 14, 2017)

I think the ability to continue selling or what happens next would have been laid out in the sales contract or is being controlled by whoever John borrowed from to purchase OZ.

It sounds to me (and this is just conjecture) like Terry took back (in a note) at least part of the original selling price and was receiving payments. When John stopped paying, Terry had the ability to lock him out. (or John stopped paying rent which allowed Terry to lock him out.)

The inventory was probably the collateral for the note. It reverted to Terry upon forfeiture of the note or discontinuance of rent.

If Terry wants to go back into the orchid business, I wouldn't think he has to do anything to reestablish *his* reputation. His biggest problem would probably be reestablishing his breeding stock and waiting for the new crosses and stock to grow up.

I can't believe he would want to go back into orchids, especially if OZ has been run down as much as described. The statement he wants to go into something else makes a lot of sense to me.

I hope he got a big down payment when he sold OZ to John. Sounds like a Parkside situation all over again.


----------



## coronacars (May 14, 2017)

gonewild said:


> I did not delete my post to make it look like you went off topic. I don't know any facts about the OZ problem, I was suggesting a possibility based on what several other nurseries in California have done and that is to lease their facilities to legal weed growers. The suggestion my post was starting a rumor is why I deleted it.



It doesn't matter. I do go off topic from time to time and it's actually a good suggestion. If I talked to Terry I would suggest it myself. Convert part of it to mmj. You just have to stay small or the feds are all over you at this point.


----------



## troy (May 14, 2017)

Terry spent a good portion of a lifetime building O.Z. and people respect him, if he goes back into business, it wouldn't be long O.Z. reputation would be restored. Too bad about john, he is a nice guy, just has problems. Off topic...That seems B.S. the feds don't acknowledge state laws about mmj, nobody dies from it, I guess the alcohol companies spend millions keeping mmj illegal, money talks bullshit walks


----------



## Lanmark (May 14, 2017)

Big Pharma spends big bucks right along with the liquor industry fighting the legalization of MJ from state to state as the issue repeatedly comes up for vote across the country. http://extract.suntimes.com/extract-news/top-anti-marijuana-lobby-groups-united-states/

It's sad, but I think this thing with OZ will turn out to be yet another instance of a prime source of fine orchid plant material meeting its ultimate demise. It's a blow to the hobby and to our community.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 14, 2017)

I probably know dozens of people who grow pot in California and Washington and some people who work in dispensaries...and one person trying to buy out the owner of a dispensary with plans to expand...they all seem pretty optimistic about the future of marijuana in their states... when they hear of someone being busted it's because of those dispensaries or coops not following their contract with the state...there is little room for error and ones that do it right dont appreciate those who try to take advantage..makes everyone look bad. And bars get busted also and lose their licences, it's bound to happen to dispensaries and co-ops every now and then. Want to make a case against Bog Brother, provide some statistics, not anecdotal stories. And pot prices have come down so i dont know if there is much credence to a conspiracy by big pharma or any other entity..I think people just like create to drama where there is none. Actually, growers I know are more worried about too many people getting involved in growing and saturating the market.
Not saying that people aren't weary of Sessions, but growers and retailers have the support of their state's govt's. AG's in these states have come out with strong wording in support of their marijuana laws


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2017)

Wow! Hijacked.


----------



## Heather (May 14, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Wow! Hijacked.



But fascinating all the same!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 14, 2017)

gonewild said:


> Not really the discussion is about what OZ could do if they want to.
> There is still full discussion about OZ not being able to sell orchids at this time.
> 
> ON topic.....
> ...



Not a chance


----------



## coronacars (May 14, 2017)

gonewild said:


> Not really the discussion is about what OZ could do if they want to.
> There is still full discussion about OZ not being able to sell orchids at this time.
> 
> ON topic.....
> ...



Well John would never talk or return phone calls when he was in business why do you think he would talk to his customers now?

Possibly if he ran the customer service side of it better he could have made it work.


----------



## suzyquec (May 15, 2017)

There are still quite a few EBay Listings from OZ still open. I wonder how those customers will fare.


----------



## MorandiWine (May 15, 2017)

I dont know what is going there in Castroville with OZ, however I do know that any and all greenhouse land is being sold/leased at premium pricing. Proposition 64, that CA voters approved last year goes into effect January 1, 2018 and Monterey County passed an ordinance that no MMJ produces/growers are allowed to build new greenhouses on land that has not already had a greenhouse permit issued through the county prior to November 2016. In essence if its not already there you cant grow. Also Prop 64 states that all MMJ growing must be grown under a covering, be it a GH or a shade house, etc. Hundreds of greenhouse farms are leasing space to MMJ producers at a premium and making more money leasing than they were growing "xyz."

I dont know if this is the case with OZ and I wont speculate HOWEVER I do know that what I explained is exactly what is happening in Monterey County. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2017)

FYI, Don't purchase anything from OZ on eBay. They will be done after Saturday. If you are in the area you may be able to contact the groundskeeper and get some stuff. So sad.


----------



## coronacars (May 19, 2017)

They should have a openhouse blow out sale.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2017)

They should but they are letting the plants perish and disposing of them.


----------



## coronacars (May 19, 2017)

That's sad. If they were open I would drive up there and buy a bunch, but sounds like no one would even be there.


----------



## John M (May 19, 2017)

NYEric said:


> They should but they are letting the plants perish and disposing of them.



Are you serious, Eric? All the stud plants and sales inventory is just being allowed to die in the greenhouses? Holy crap!


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2017)

Yep! The order is to not water so the court process can proceed. If anyone can contact the keeper, who has not been paid in months, maybe they work something out. If I was in that area I would be at their gates right now! Oh my Phrag Z5544!!! :sob:


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2017)

Not me.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2017)

Who would benefit from not selling the plants, or rather, the plants not being sold? I am getting my info from on the scene.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2017)

I know someone who made a trip there and came out with some nice stuff. I hope they got good prices. Unfortunately, I don't think they made a dent on the thousands of plants sitting there.


----------



## John M (May 19, 2017)

I don't understand why not watering is a prerequisite for the court process to proceed. You'd think that keeping the inventory alive would be of benefit to all. What a tragic loss! It makes me sick.


----------



## coronacars (May 19, 2017)

Generally in instances like this there would be a receiver appointed. They are expensive usually close to $300/ hr but they would deal with it.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 19, 2017)

This is just sad and sickening. Homes could be found for many of their outstanding plants if someone could just put a little time in. Ugh. I'll never have one of their select roths, I guess.


----------



## coronacars (May 19, 2017)

Yeah. I think most everything is gone.


----------



## Hien (May 19, 2017)

this sounds like those houses' foreclosure by banks and their lawyers which damaging all sides .
Lose lose instead of win win .


----------



## AdamD (May 20, 2017)

Somebody needs to grab up those flasks of next gen roths! Anyone in the area! They'd be worth a small fortune. All that breeding, for nothing


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2017)

[email protected]#&! I hate that this went down this way. Dead, not for a lack of products or customers. I thought the new management opening up to eBay sales and 2nd party vendors would help, but bad management was stronger. Well, I hope the owner finally gets the help he needs.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2017)

I don't think it was nursery production. He was able to make many deals with people and there were many flasks and stud plants around. He just was not following up financially with people.


----------



## Earen (May 20, 2017)

Pity. I am going to be in the area at the end of June and checking out the greenhouse would have been cool. Everything will probably be dead/cleared out by then.


----------



## JAB (May 20, 2017)

Explains a fair bit of the piss poor service and plants John was selling, but no one has shared his "source" so until anything factual comes to light it is ALL rumor. 

As for legal MMJ.... at least here in WA state, the profit margin is so slim it is not even funny. Why anyone would go into it at this stage (in this state anyways) is beyond me. I know more fools pumping money to keep their business alive then raking in big bucks. Everyone assumes weed = easy money. Those are folks whom have never been in the business legal or otherwise. I do not know the situation in Cali that well, but IF Terry was going that way in lieu of orchids I would love to hear his reasoning. Doesn't seem sound to me, but what do I know!?

Cheers
JAB


----------



## coronacars (May 20, 2017)

AdamD said:


> Somebody needs to grab up those flasks of next gen roths! Anyone in the area! They'd be worth a small fortune. All that breeding, for nothing



I made some inquiries. I was told all has already been put in the trash.


----------



## coronacars (May 20, 2017)

Yes. I was looking at renting a van or truck and willing to pay a fair price for remaining stock and was told it's already gone.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2017)

JAB said:


> Explains a fair bit of the piss poor service and plants John was selling, but no one has shared his "source" so until anything factual comes to light it is ALL rumor.
> 
> Cheers
> JAB



Hey want to buy some plants at OZ?! 
I know where some flasks and stud plants have gone. But,...
I would be going through the trash if I was there!


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 20, 2017)

The place is not going into cannabis. Most of the houses were told to me that they personally cleared them. Every big name vendor knows what has been going on and running there to save anything. Most came to find the gate locked. People have been caught stealing them in the middle of the night by Terry. So who knows what's left. The property with the actual structured greenhouses is for rent from John as of yesterday but he is still MIA. I have had no luck with him directly in over a month. Many people are upset. Us probably even more so. It is officially closed at this point and the remaining plants are part of a legal process so I comment lightly. 

Terry is moving on. Berries of some kind in the shade houses.
He has zero interest in the plants and they technically no longer belong to him anyways. If he did care about the hobby any longer he would have stepped in sooner to save things. He has many other passions and he is obviously terrific and extreme with them. Unfortunately, the orchids breeding is now stories and remaining plants here and there.
I suggest, get what you can and ask to see the roots before purchasing anything. 

John if you read this it is not to spite you but to inform us of what is really going on. We care more for Terry's breeding than you could possibly imagine. I wish you felt the same.


----------



## coronacars (May 20, 2017)

gonewild said:


> Just to be clear, did they tell you it "was already gone" or
> "put in the trash"?
> 
> I'm wondering if the genetics have been destroyed or simply dispersed.



Both. A lot was already cleared out. I think mostly sold or some given away. I'm not sure how much of each. The rest I was told was thrown away.


----------



## John M (May 20, 2017)

What a terribly undignified way to end a decades old, high-end, highly respected, specialist orchid nursery. Man! This is sad and upsetting!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 20, 2017)

My sentiment exactly!


----------



## silence882 (May 20, 2017)

Was the original deal that John bought all the orchid stock and then renting the greenhouses?


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2017)

That was John's deal apparently.


----------



## JAB (May 21, 2017)

What a scumbag.


----------



## emydura (May 21, 2017)

JAB said:


> What a scumbag.



Who? John or Terry?

I'm struggling a bit to follow all this. Who is at fault.

So did John run into financial problems and has now been declared bankrupt. As a result John has been locked out of the glasshouses as they are owned by Terry? Terry no longer has an interest in the orchids so he is prepared to let them die?

The whole thing is a tragedy for us Paph growers. We all lose when one the major breeders closes down.


----------



## John M (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, I'm very unclear as to what was the deal and what part, or parts fell apart. When John took over, I just presumed that he bought the plants and property....the whole business. I had no idea that Terry had anything to do with OZ at that point....so, I was surprised to learn that he's been in the picture all along in some fashion and I'm even more surprised to learn that he would allow the plant stock to suffer and be lost. I get the feeling that there is still a lot more to this than we know yet. Still....all very disappointing and even devastating for the orchid community.


----------



## coronacars (May 21, 2017)

Ebay listings are still up. There are going to be a lot of disappointed people.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2017)

Only if they don't read this thread.


----------



## paphioland (May 21, 2017)

Just a quick update with all these rumors swirling. John is stepping off into other exciting adventures and has kindly passed the collection on to me as I have acquired what was the complete orchidzone collection. We wish him the best of luck. 
This is a time of transition for the collection. More information will be forthcoming. Please do not just show up at the orchid zone during this time as it is private property. Thanks.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 21, 2017)

paphioland said:


> Just a quick update with all these rumors swirling. John is stepping off into other exciting adventures and has kindly passed the collection on to me as I have acquired what was the complete orchidzone collection. We wish him the best of luck.
> This is a time of transition for the collection. More information will be forthcoming. Please do not just show up at the orchid zone during this time as it is private property. Thanks.



well, good luck


----------



## John M (May 21, 2017)

paphioland said:


> Just a quick update with all these rumors swirling. John is stepping off into other exciting adventures and has kindly passed the collection on to me as I have acquired what was the complete orchidzone collection. We wish him the best of luck.
> This is a time of transition for the collection. More information will be forthcoming. Please do not just show up at the orchid zone during this time as it is private property. Thanks.



A glimmer of hope!? After 9 pages of bad news, I welcome this a great deal. However, please be forthcoming with more details a.s.a.p. 

So, are you saying that none of the OZ stock died or went into the trash? But rather, you have bought it all and you are planning to keep the business going? If yes.......WOOHOO! Good luck!


----------



## AdamD (May 21, 2017)

How in the world did I see that coming? Way back on page 2! 

Best of luck Ken! Sincerely. It must be exciting.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 21, 2017)

Well done Ken.
Best of luck.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 21, 2017)

AdamD said:


> How in the world did I see that coming? Way back on page 2!



what made you ask that, seemingly, left field question?


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2017)

Interesting development. I am curious to know how much and what was lost. Also, how much is remaining and where you will keep the remains.


----------



## silence882 (May 21, 2017)

paphioland said:


> Just a quick update with all these rumors swirling. John is stepping off into other exciting adventures and has kindly passed the collection on to me as I have acquired what was the complete orchidzone collection. We wish him the best of luck.
> This is a time of transition for the collection. More information will be forthcoming. Please do not just show up at the orchid zone during this time as it is private property. Thanks.



Great to hear! Good luck with all the new plants!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 21, 2017)

Good to hear it after all the rumors here. 

Are you a vendor or just happen to have huge space to grow them all?
Best of luck to you!


----------



## JAB (May 21, 2017)

I was referring to John Chant. He drove a good business into the ground and walks away. in my book = scumbag. 

I tell you what... the list of quality orchid vendors is really, REALLY, small anymore.


----------



## AdamD (May 21, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> what made you ask that, seemingly, left field question?



I guess I need a clarification, how did I know Ken was involved or...? 

I remember Ken saying he and John had been in regular contact a few months back (don't ask which thread, idk), and I remember John sticking up for Ken when he came somewhat unfairly under fire for unsubstantiated claims of having divisions of OZ and TON breeding stock roths. No dispute now. Lol. Way to quiet the naysayers


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 21, 2017)

AdamD said:


> I guess I need a clarification, how did I know Ken was involved or...?
> 
> I remember Ken saying he and John had been in regular contact a few months back (don't ask which thread, idk), and I remember John sticking up for Ken when he came somewhat unfairly under fire for unsubstantiated claims of having divisions of OZ and TON breeding stock roths. No dispute now. Lol. Way to quiet the naysayers



ken was the most vocal on the thread I started.. and he posted his own thread in support of OZ.... I can see where you would have seen it coming


----------



## aquacorps (May 22, 2017)

Good luck Ken!!! I want a division of Paph.Halo. Russell


----------



## Tom Reddick (May 22, 2017)

Great news and congratulations Ken. Given the value of what they have, I was hoping someone really experienced in the business would come in and give the plants a good home.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2017)

Um, only a fraction of the collection JC purchased could have exchanged hands. Good luck, the road will be difficult.


----------



## Tom Reddick (May 22, 2017)

That makes sense, but given the customer base here I would be surprised if most of the good stuff did not already find a home one way or another- and over a period of time leading up to the recent speculation and news. It is what it is.


----------

